# 2005 Elk Hunt Results



## chad helsel (Nov 13, 2002)

i'll be trying again next year. i want to eat an elk!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

*Sorry! *
 *Sorry! *
 *Sorry! *

*That's all I ever hear from the DNR.*

*Boo Hoo, Oh woe is me.:sad: *

*But Someday it'll be a different story!!*


----------



## FASTRNU (Jul 2, 2002)

denied! 3 points


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Man! We sure are a bunch of losers. :lol:


----------



## Tim Baker (Jan 18, 2000)

Unsuccessful. There's usually someone on here that gets a tag and looking for a guide.

Hey ds619, I drew a cow tag in 92 as well. I keep telling by buddies I'm over due to draw. They have all applied every year since the 80's and it would just kill them if I drew again.

Tim


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

No luck here either. Don't feel bad. I have been applying every year that an Elk hunt was available since I was 14 years old. I am now 53


----------



## boots741 (Feb 20, 2004)

Nope, again, its a no go...2 points...


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Who will be the 1st one??????
I think just the people that apply online find out know right?
Others have to wait for a card to be mailed to them.
Do you get a card mailed to you telling you your unsucessful or just if you get one??


----------



## noah_899 (Dec 6, 2001)

I figure I'll hit the elk permit right after I win a $200,000,000 mega million jackpot.

Whoever gets it, keep in mind you are carrying the hopes and aspiritions of many applicants on this board, and so if you blow it, we're coming after you.


----------



## tjays (Nov 5, 2004)

:lol: All Right!!!!!!,,,, I have three points


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Add me to the unsuccessful group.


----------



## buckslayer (Dec 8, 2001)

Just checked and :yikes: ...Sorry! You are unsuccessful in the 2005 Elk drawing. 
And I have 3 points


----------



## Big K (Jan 13, 2003)

Sorry! You are unsuccessful in the 2005 Elk drawing.


----------



## 1919-jimmmer (Jan 16, 2005)

I can't friggin believe it, Congratulations! You are successful in the 2005 Elk Drawing.



Hunt dates  8/27-8/31; 9/09-9/12

Anterless Elk  Area L



You boys have any suggestions, as this will be my first attempt at Michigan Elk?

I'm still in shock!


Jimmmer:SHOCKED:


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

WOW-JIMMMER
Thats great!!! CONGRATULATIONS
Man- what did you think when you clicked and it said SUCCESSFUL?? 
I would have thought somethin gotta be wrong!! 
Anyways- SCOUT HARD & SHOOT STRAIGHT,
were all counting on ya!!!!
Also give ELK GUIDE a call if you choose to go that way.
AGAIN_ CONGRATS!!!!
jealous
-Bob


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

1919-jimmmer said:


> I can't friggin believe it, Congratulations! You are successful in the 2005 Elk Drawing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AT LAST! A HUNTER! Concrats!


----------



## Elk Guide (Dec 19, 2000)

Hey congrats ....1919 jimmer.......glad to hear you drew a tag for the 2005 elk season the early season is a tuff one and antlerless can be hard or easy to fill depending on how fast they start to herd up....But if you want to chat send me a pm and i will give you my phone # and we can chat a little.....any way congratutions to you bye for now Carl


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I'm still disappointed that I didn't get a tag, but I am awful glad that somebody at our table got one.......Congrats Jimmer. I didn't check your profile, but give some hope maybe, how many times have you applied?

I don't know Elk Guide, but have read his posts on the site and he seems knowlegable and seems like a pretty decent guy. If I had been as lucky as you are I would be calling him and can only recommend you do the same.

Pull up his posts and see what he has had to say in the past.....................but most importantly

YOU LUCKY SON OF A BUCK, MAKE IT A GOOD HUNT, TAKE LOTS OF PICTURES THEN COME BACK AND TELL US ABOUT IT...... :woohoo1:


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

1919-jimmmer said:


> I can't friggin believe it, Congratulations! You are successful in the 2005 Elk Drawing.


----------



## vandermi (Jun 6, 2003)

Sorry! You are unsuccessful in the 2005 Elk drawing.

Pref points= 3


----------



## Dennis DW (Jul 21, 2005)

Unsucessful again for the MI Elk hunt.


At least I will be going to Colorado in October to try to bag an Elk. This will be my second attempt.

Congrats to the sucessful! Good Luck!


----------



## michigander II (May 27, 2002)

Hello Tobydick,
Sent you long email. Telling you of my hunt. Let me know if you didn't get it. Michigander II


----------



## Garret (Aug 2, 2002)

Congrats to Jimmer, Tommy and Michagander II!!!  

For me a no go and 2 points in the pocket.  

O'well maybe next year or the year after or the year after that...ect

Good luck!


----------



## Tip (Aug 6, 2005)

I finally received my 2005 Elk permit after applying since they offered such a permit. Just keep paying your $4 and it will come eventually.


----------



## Elk Guide (Dec 19, 2000)

Hi Tip.......i would like to congratulate you on your 2005 elk permit.....what area did you draw and did you get a antlerless or any elk......I will send you a PM so check your private messages.......good luck with that elk hunt....bye for now Carl


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Welcome to the site Tip. We will be looking forward to some of your posts in the future being pictures of a *BIG* Elk. Congratulations.


----------



## FASTRNU (Jul 2, 2002)

A coworker of mine came in this morning with his successful application information for an either sex elk from the DNR. That's 2 people I know personally in the last 11 years that have gotten permits.


----------



## huntswbow (Aug 10, 2005)

I Got one!!!!! any Elk for the December in area A. I can't believe it, Now I need to find a guide, does anybody have any Ideas? 
Kevin


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

huntswbow said:


> I Got one!!!!! any Elk for the December in area A. I can't believe it, Now I need to find a guide, does anybody have any Ideas?
> Kevin


Yeah, the guy who posted right in front of you! I'm guessing that has something to do with his screen name? "ELK GUIDE" :lol: :lol: :lol:

BTW - Congrats on getting a permit! If you dont mind sharing with us, how many times (years) have you been applying?


----------



## huntswbow (Aug 10, 2005)

This is my third year applying. And yes I realize he's any Elk Guide but I'm open for options.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

huntswbow said:


> This is my third year applying. And yes I realize he's any Elk Guide but I'm open for options.


Third year !!!!!!!!
Lucky you, man..around 20 + years a disappointment for me..


----------



## huntswbow (Aug 10, 2005)

"rather be lucky than good anyday", I've heard this but never believed it until today!!!! Yes, I am very fortunate. I wish you luck next year...wyle_e_coyote...
I heard the december season may be the best. Do you know anything on this?


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

The December hunt will have snow on the ground. It is easier to spot them than the early hunts with all the foilage on the trees. Tracking snow can only help. Good luck with your Elk hunt. If you need some info on the Elk hunts just ask. I will offer to help anyway I can. I am not a Elk guide or have anything to do with them.


----------



## Elk Guide (Dec 19, 2000)

Hi guys.......Well i have been real busy as of late ,I have had so many calls about guiding that i am now just waiting for the hunters to make up there minds on if they are going to hire me or not......I am still taking hunters for area A and area C as no one has signed yet for either once i sign one hunter in either area that is the area i will be guiding in for the december hunt....I also am looking for another hunter for the early hunt in August and September ,1919jimmer and i would like some company....If any of you know a hunter who has the early hunt in area L and they are looking for a guide i am looking for 1 more hunter for that hunt....I only take 2 hunters during the early hunt because it can be a tuff hunt....Any way i know that jim is excited and we are ready to get the job done.....I would like to thank all of you for your posts and if you have passed on information about my guide service to someone you know i would like to thank you as well.....take care everyone and i will keep you posted about our success in this hunt and the late hunt....bye for now Carl


----------



## bulletslinger (Jan 14, 2001)

Unsuccesful for the michigan hunt again but I did draw a tag for Colorado. I'll be heading out there in october for two weeks. Maybe someday I,ll get to hunt elk in my home state of michigan.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Elk Guide.
Just a question.................Are you a licensed guide?
Also,do you guide in Canada?
Thank you


----------



## Elk Guide (Dec 19, 2000)

Hi Jakeo.....there is no license required to guide in michigan .....All though i have discussed this with the DNR they dont want any thing to do with licenseing us ....I even tried to start a guide association and no one wanted any thing to do with it either .....No i dont guide in canada being that i am not a canadian it would be to costly for permits and such to do that....I do this because i like to help other hunters and its my way of at least geting in on the hunt ,also because i cant seem to draw a tag....What i make from guideing doesnt even come close to cover my expenses....any other questions just ask i will be glad to answer it if i know the answer....thanks Carl


----------



## Elk Guide (Dec 19, 2000)

Hi ......I forgot there is one requirement to guide elk hunters in michigan and that is to be registered with the DNR in Gaylord as a elk guide which i am and i have 9 years experience doing it with 25 elk to my credit out of 25 hunters guided.....thanks again Carl


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks for answering my question.I pray that you have good insurance incase someone under your "wing" might get hurt. U reminded me of a great elderly man(THAT CHARTERED A BOAT 4 WEEKEND) fishing Silver lake(dunes) and he passed on and his wife still got the Charter captain for not assuring a safe ???
It sux and TYVM Elk Guide.
GOOD LUCK ALL!


----------



## rocketmike (Feb 12, 2001)

I WON!!!


got 2 points now :evil: 

actually one of the few folks that was glad I didn't get picked-have a hell of a time trying to convince a Col(from texas , no less) that I NEED to get back to michigan in a hurry**==

but I got my 2 points!!


----------



## funebonz880 (Feb 17, 2004)

So now how many we got. 3 of 4 if i counted right. THat means we got more than last year. Hey that means the elk herd is growing  . Just kidding. But really, what is the elk herd numbers in our state?? Anyone know.


----------



## Elk Guide (Dec 19, 2000)

Hi ...The elk numbers in the state of michigan are at an all time low.....they are fluctuateing at around 700 to 750 animals.....All though the DNR says there are 800 to 900 animals we havent had that many animals in 4 years ...This number is what i get from talking to other guides it has nothing to do with the DNR...Even though some of the people who work for the DNR will agree with me they can't say it .....The herd will not get much bigger because most of the property owners up there dont want the elk here because of disstruction that they can do to crops and fences......any way i hope this helps.....thanks Carl


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Elk Guide said:


> Hi ...The elk numbers in the state of michigan are at an all time low.....thanks Carl


Oh really ? How does our herd compare now with the herd between about the late 1800's to about 1950 when we had zero elk ? 
I know that you're probably talking about the size of the herd in the last 20 years or so, but not everyone does.

L & O


----------



## ScottC (Mar 20, 2005)

NEMichsportsman said:


> My results:[size=+1]*Sorry! You are unsuccessful in the 2005 Elk drawing.*
> 
> 
> [/size]


How Eeerie...Mine too!!! :yikes:


----------



## Elk Guide (Dec 19, 2000)

Hi liver&onions......yes your right i was talking about the # of elk now veruse say 1997 to 2000 i guess i should have been more clear on that...I dont know if there is any estamate on how many elk may have been in michigan during the 1800's But they were gone from michigan by 1875....i hope this is better to your likeing


----------

